# Came into a collection, no idea how to sell it. :<



## decrescent (Jul 5, 2014)

First off, nice meeting all you train enthusiasts and I'm sorry for this being my first post. Even more sorry if this is in the wrong section of the forum but I don't typically use these things. Anyways, I came into a collection from my father. We had to clear out his house and he had quite a few trains that none of us know about. I know there are people you can call and just sell the entire collection of trains for basically nothing but I want to take the time and get as much money for him as I can. My biggest concern is how do I move something of this volume? Is this considered a small collection? What information do people need to buy these.

Truly I am at a loss just staring at some of these things makes me wonder how he used all of them but I can understand truly loving something. (All my money goes to having a gaming pc haha) Well thank you so much too anyone who ends up replying and helping me in this time of need. Below is a link to an album of what I think is needed to gauge whats actually here.

http://imgur.com/a/r5bJN


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

LGB brand usually indicates G-gauge trains, often known as
garden gauge because they are so large the owners set up
tracks in back yards. Be sure to use that G-gauge designation
in the subject line in all of your postings.

G-gauge trains are also quite expensive. So it appears that what you have
would have a value in the thousands of dollars.

It is not easy to determine quality by looking only at the
boxes in your pictures.

The first suggestion is to make an itemized list of exactly
what is in the collection. Some of the things to look
for is the POWER Pack or Controller, the number of track pieces,
any turnouts or other track accessories. 

Since you have the boxes you
would have the make and model of each item. Use the
terminology you see on each box. (Also
trains in their original boxes often sell for a higher
price) 

Take pictures of each actual item...or small group of items...and post
your collection pictures here in our FOR SALE forum. It is free.
But there is one other requirement, you must post a price.
By watching what is offered for LGB gear on Ebay and Amazon
you can get an idea of what price to put on each, and you can
always add OBO (or best offer).

I would also suggest that you mention where you are in
Illinois. It may be that another Forum member could be near
by and be helpful.

Best of luck in your sales.

Don


----------



## Locomotive (Jan 2, 2014)

Should make a I want to sell a collection sticky.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

All above are great suggestions. As to value, that's very subjective as an item is only worth what someone will pay for it. I'd start by checking out e-bay, look at closed auctions and search by model numbers, that will give a general idea. Selling in lots will move things faster, but result in less money. here's a link to the LGB section on e-bay.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/L-G-B-/19154/i.html

Carl


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

That's really a nice sized collection decrescent but there are duplicates in several of your pictures. As DonR says you should take pictures of each individual piece with the item out of the box but with the box in the background. Use the description on the box along with the part number also on the box. If you picture groups of pieces like say all box cars or all tank cars, make it a small group like four pieces only. Less confusing that way and NEVER picture the same car twice. Take your time and post a few each day and you should consider posting on Craigs list too as it's also free. Ebay is good but they just eat up your profit with all their fees. A real rip off if you ask me. You can use PayPal for collecting your money from your customers but there are fees there too. I prefer getting a money order to anything else and that's the same thing as cash in hand. No waiting for your money and no fees for you to pay.
Price your items and add postage to that. You can use the postage calculator online but you'll need scales to weigh the item and the customers zip code. Be sure and wrap the item first to get the full weight and postage for it. You can also print out the shipping label and pay the postage. I would also number each picture that you post and ask your customers to refer to that number. Put the number on a piece of paper and include it in the picture of the item. This one thing will help you a lot. Good luck with your selling and don't be hesitant to ask any questions you may have. Pete


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

One engine on ebay has 23 bids and is currently at $2500. Expensive stuff this LGB. Pete


----------



## decrescent (Jul 5, 2014)

Thank you so much for all the replies of help everyone. I'll head too where we stored them tomorrow and start taking inventory and pictures of each. (Oh my lord its going to take so long.) So I suppose ill end up posting on selling forum and ebay. Are there any other resources I could take a look at? I personally don't trust or deal with people on craigslist. Also about the duplicate pictures yeah I had my sister take pictures of the labels as we brought them out of the house so we at least had some idea of what we had. So if any of you see anything that's of remote interest let me know when I take pictures and inventory sheet tomorrow. Any more ideas and tips are very much appreciated.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I looked at a site that has prices of what some of your trains sold for in auction.
But....it is only a ballpark price range, and if yours are like new yours might be worth more. And you have the box, that might bring more too.

And the site is run by one e bay seller that I HATE! I would not trust them for anything.

Take your little steam engines, ( you know what a steam engine is?) the number 2019s, the #2028d, # 2319 2

Those sold for around $250 to $300 bucks, BUT, it lists no condition or if it had a box. And some of the prices are from years ago. I would not even recommend looking at their prices.
Yours might be worth double. Or more!

Best thing to do is make a list, write the condition, (have you looked at them? are they like new?) after you make the list search e bay and then watch to see what they bring. Even then you have to take in consideration what kind of shape they are in on e bay compared to yours.

Your best selling one at a time.
Most of the time the e bay bidders will bid what they are worth or more.
Wait to say October, November or December to list them. More people looking for trains then, and you will have more looking at your auctions. Which equals more money to you if a bidding frenzy starts. 

I could add a whole bunch more but I am short on time now. Just figured I would add my 2 cents worth.:smokin:
You do have a nice load of trains. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd steer clear of Craig's List as well!


----------



## decrescent (Jul 5, 2014)

Okay so I have decided to start small in volume of what we are going to sell but I still have 1 more question if you all would be so kind. The links below are what i'm going to be starting with but I don't know about sets. Do I sell the last 2 links as a set of which I believe they are or separate. I want to know if I'm suppose to take pictures of them together if their a set or not as well so I shall wait and see what you all say. Thank you!

http://imgur.com/a/CjuAq

http://imgur.com/a/aMd3N

http://imgur.com/a/itzBe


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

The last two are not a set so sell them individually. Two different locos. Sets though should be sold together and the picture should show the entire set. That's my opinion. Pete

See below.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

Selling them as a set would be better they do go together. I would take the first pic of them together then individual pics of each piece


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

norgale said:


> The last two are not a set so sell them individually. Two different locos. Sets though should be sold together and the picture should show the entire set. That's my opinion. Pete


Did you word this right Pete?

The last 2 go together? 
A Santa Fe A&B unit?
The Amtrak loco and passenger cars, they go together?

The FIRST picture is of 2 different locomotives.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You sure do have some fine G-scale gear.

I'll toss in my opinion, much in agreement
with the other guys.

Locos 2119 D and 2319-2 offer as singles.

The Amtrak train,
20480 loco, and coaches 20223, 30220 and 31220
I would first offer as a set, but if not sold in
reasonable time offer each as a single.

I would offer Santa Fe F-A 20570 unit and the F-B 20582 unit (no cab)
as a set, but also as singles later if not sold. It appears that
the 20582 is powered since box notes 0-24 v DC.

(I saw this Santa Fe consist a short while back as an ABA and
and it was magnificient, about 10 feet long on the track.
The detailing is fantastic.)

One other thing, if there are owner's manuals with any of
these units mention that fact. Buyers of used gear like to
have those for reference if there is a problem.

If you have found the power pack you might hook it up
to a few sections of track and test the locomotives. You
can then state that they do run. I hope the owners manual
for it is in it's box.

Again, I suggest that you tell us where you are in
Illinois as that may make a buyer near you more likely
to make offer.

Don


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry,your right. I didn't see the B unit so yes that is a set and should be sold together. Also the other loco and the passenger cars. I didn't scroll down after the first picture came on so I didn't see the pass cars or the B unit. Yes they are sets and should be sold together. Pete


----------



## decrescent (Jul 5, 2014)

Truly from the bottom of my heart thank you all so much for the help. I was lost as to what to do with any of this and all of your advice has done wonders. I have one request for you guys if you're willing. I finally took pictures of the those I linked earlier today and I want to know if I took proper photos of them. Also sadly one of steam engines? seems to be missing the manual in the box. Is that a very bad thing or just a minor inconvenience. Below will be the links of photos ill post for selling.


http://imgur.com/a/6PNsW

http://imgur.com/a/lr9wj

http://imgur.com/a/ABmrX

http://imgur.com/a/2Da7W


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Excellent pictures and that stuff all looks to be brand new in the box and unused. I hope you do your homework on what to sell them for and look up the retail price of new stuff too for comparison. You have some very fine trains there. pete


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

All I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

DonR said:


> Again, I suggest that you tell us where you are in
> Illinois as that may make a buyer near you more likely
> to make offer.
> 
> Don


Don, his location is listed as Elgin, IL. Perhaps that's a new update he added.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, I missed seeing the update. That location is fortunate,
Elgin is in the Chicago vicinity so the scope of buyers can
be quite large. Also, there are well stocked hobby shops that
could be immense help in establishing prices, or they may
be interested in buying some.

The missing locomotive manual is only a minor thing. It's just
helpful to have them.

Don


----------



## decrescent (Jul 5, 2014)

So I went back to the storage locker today and picked up a few more for the heck of it my only question is what in the world is a spectrum brand. I googled a few of the trains in the locker at some of the prices seem pretty nuts. Also the problem with being by chicago is the fact that no one really has a hobby shop that holds or knows of people that want these G scale trains. ; ; Calling around as atleast told me so.


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

Spectrum is a brand of Bachmann. Here is their website. http://www.bachmanntrains.com/


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

In any of the family paper work is there some indication
where the trains were bought? That may be a help
source. 

There is so much of it, piece meal as you have suggested
imay be the way to go.

Shipping is going to be another factor. Both UPS and
FedX have 'retail' stores that do packaging in addition
to shipping. You might want to get some rates from them.
Take in a big loco, and an average car so they can weight
them. Any non local buyer will need to know shipping costs.
I just imagine this gear is fairly heavy.

Don


----------

